# 2010 Routan not letting go of the key.



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

Our 2010 Routan with 49k miles on it is getting greedy. More and more, after parking the van and putting it into park the key will only turn back to ACC and will not turn to OFF so we can remove the key. Sometimes running the gear selector down to D and then back up to P will free the ignition switch and let us take out the key but, sometimes it takes several tries or also starting the engine again and shutting it off. 

I'm wondering if anyone else has encountered this and if so what the resolution was. I found this thread: http://www.cargurus.com/Cars/Discussion-t31877_ds556538

That seems like what I'm running into with a few of the posts. If it happens again to me I intend to pull the fuse and see if that releases the key. If so then I guess it's the WIN module needing to be replaced.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

Pulling the fuse releases the key. It reproduces pretty much at will now. Guess a new WIN module is going to get put in.


----------



## georgef61 (May 16, 2011)

iThread said:


> Pulling the fuse releases the key. It reproduces pretty much at will now. Guess a new WIN module is going to get put in.


It could also be a bad switch mechanism in the shifter assembly, see this article for details and shifter replacement instructions (note: the instructions are for a Dodge van but your Routan will be very similar): 
http://www.allpar.com/model/m/shifter-fix.html

The above linked article also mentions, as you have already discovered, that removing a fuse will reset the WIN module and allow the key to be removed.

For anyone interested, here's a picture of my TIPM showing the location of the 10 amp fuse (red):










George


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

There is an ignition recall, says it will shut off while driving. 
We got the notice but don't have that problem. 
We have your problem-which may be related?


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

nater said:


> There is an ignition recall, says it will shut off while driving.
> We got the notice but don't have that problem.
> We have your problem-which may be related?


Yeah, it's not that. The recall is about the key going from On to ACC and shutting off the engine while you're driving. The fix is to put a detent ring into the WIN, not replace the WIN. Most likely the WIN is toast. To the previous poster, not even jiggling the gear shift would release the key. Nor would running it down to D and then back up to P. If it were the gear shift I imagine that early on when this started that jiggling it or running it down and back up would have released the key.

Dropped it off at the dealer today. Got a Lincoln MKX as a rental. It's the most absurd thing. The turn signal stalk operation is all kinds of wacky. And, driving it I feel like I should be hauling people to and from an airport. :facepalm:


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh, and of course the problem would not reproduce today. Since it's not under warranty I'm just telling them to replace the WIN. It's gotten to the point where my wife does not want to drive it and that ain't cool. Happy wife, happy life.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Well then looks like I'll be getting a new WIN as well. Ours won't give my wife the keys either-must shift it into drive then into park again. :banghead:


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

nater said:


> Well then looks like I'll be getting a new WIN as well. Ours won't give my wife the keys either-must shift it into drive then into park again. :banghead:


If just doing that releases it then it could be the shift lever in your case.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

iThread said:


> The recall is about the key going from On to ACC and shutting off the engine while you're driving. *The fix is to put a detent ring into the WIN, not replace the WIN.*


Just curious, but where did you hear this? I think most folks here have been operating under the assumption that the recall involved replacing the WIN module. The 1st recall notice mentioned a 2nd letter coming after the dealerships received the parts, and there's already been a shortage of new WIN module parts for awhile now. But from what you're saying the recall involves more of a mod to the existing parts. I guess the other reason I was thinking we were getting the WIN module replaced is because Chryco addressed the problems that first surfaced in the 2008-09 model years by changing the design of the WIN module, and when people with early model years experienced WIN module problems they were replaced with the newer version parts (requiring new key/fobs to fit the new WIN module). 

Not doubting you, but just first I heard of this detent ring being the fix.


----------



## georgef61 (May 16, 2011)

Zambee500 said:


> ...Not doubting you, but just first I heard of this detent ring being the fix.





> 573.6(c)(8): Description of Remedy
> Chrysler will conduct a voluntary safety recall to *install a WIN Module Detent Ring* on all affected vehicles.
> 
> Chrysler has a longstanding policy and practice of reimbursing owners who have incurred the cost of repairing a problem that subsequently becomes the subject of a field action. To ensure consistency, Chrysler, as part of the owner letter, will request that customers send the original receipt and/or other adequate proof of payment to the company for confirmation of the expense.


The above quote is from the following document on the NHTSA website:
http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/acms/cs/jaxrs/download/doc/UCM457640/RCDNN-14V373-3445P.pdf




> Remedy:
> Volkswagen will notify owners, and *dealers will modify the ignition switch*, free of charge. The recall is expected to begin in August 2014. Owners may contact Volkswagen customer service at 1- 800-822-8987. Volkswagens number for this recall is 28G1/U8. Note: This campaign is an expansion of NHTSA Recall No. 11V-151.


The above quote is from the following document on the NHTSA website:
http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/acms/cs/jaxrs/download/doc/UCM459728/RCAK-14V396-7793P.pdf


George


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

Heard from the Service Writer this evening. The WIN module needs to be replaced as suspected. But, he mentioned that there's a pending recall for this issue so he's going to see what he can do to get it covered even though it's out of warranty. But, WIN modules are on backorder and so they're estimating 7 to 10 days to get the part.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

Sorry I've not gotten back to this but, turns out it was not the WIN module. The culprit was the gear selector assembly. Apparently it was shorting out internally and not always letting the electronics that the selector was in park. I was also causing the manual shifting to not work. 

It was replaced to the tune of about $700 and all is well with both letting go of the key and also manual shifting.


----------



## georgef61 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for posting the outcome.

George


----------



## Italian308 (Sep 15, 2010)

I was told that when the battery gets low it shorts out the ignition. Its happened to my 09 4.0 twice already. Im trading it in this week for something more safe the van is a piece of crap. VW should have never put their name on this Caravan


----------

